# Netscape 7 issue with smileys



## Rich Parsons (May 29, 2004)

Hey Bob,

I have the following Netscape just loaded onto my PC:
Netscape 7.1
Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Win98; en-US; rv:1.4) Gecko/20030624 Netscape/7.1 (ax)

When I make a post, the edit window has smiley's off to the right. I see a column of smileys only, and the rest go off the page. Yet, there is no scroll bar on the bottom of the page to scroll over.

I have verified on this site that is the information is wide enough a scroll bar will be generate for the bottom.

Is there a setting I am missing, or somethign I can change?

Thanks
 :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 29, 2004)

There are some issues with Netscape and its relatives.  I'm working to figureout how to resolve them.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 29, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> There are some issues with Netscape and its relatives.  I'm working to figureout how to resolve them.




Oh I see the issues are not mine, but with those I chosse to hang out with.

Thanks Bob! I might decide to make you my Psychologist 

Just let me know if there is anything that can be done. It is no big deal for me.

Thanks for looking into it.
 :asian:


----------



## Spud (May 30, 2004)

I get the same thing as well using Netscape 7.0

for whatever that's worth...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 30, 2004)

Ok, here are the confirmed Netscape/Mozilla/Firefox issues. These only seem to effect Gekko based browsers.

1: Premium Sponsor spot doesn't appear.  Works fine on non-forum pages

2: When posting, smilie window scrolls off screen, no way to scroll window.


Solutions:
#1 - no solution available at this time

#2 - Fix available - Follow these steps:

goto USERCP (top left section of page)
Select "Edit Options"
Scroll down and look under Misc. Options for "Message Editor Interface"
Select "Enhanced Interface"
Save

Its a different editor setup with full WYSIWYG functionality.  No smilie box, but they can be accessed through a drop down and optional floating window.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 30, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Ok, here are the confirmed Netscape/Mozilla/Firefox issues. These only seem to effect Gekko based browsers.
> 
> 1: Premium Sponsor spot doesn't appear.  Works fine on non-forum pages
> 
> ...




Thanks Bob!


----------

